# 1990 Audi 100 fuel smell?



## RottyB5A2 (Apr 19, 2005)

It's a good thing I love this car and it's only a weekend ride, I'm getting some pretty bad gas fumes inside the car and especially in the trunk. The car is in need of a new exhaust and a new fuel pump, but I don't think these would create gas fumes inside. Here are the symptoms:
Needs new fuel pump
Needs new exhaust from cat back
No obvious leaks from fuel tank
Bad gasoline smell from inside car and trunk
It actually smells like a combo of gas and exhaust and has gotten worse since the exhaust has been getting worse. Any ideas or thoughts on this?


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: 1990 Audi 100 fuel smell? (RottyB5A2)*

First thing I would do is, pull the carpet back in the trunk take the 3-4 Phillips head screws out of the fuel tank access door and look in there to see if there is any thing going on. Any bad seals/gaskets....
Then go from there.


----------

